# Solved: error message running ME start-up disk



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I am trying to re-install my windows files but when I run my ME disk I get a message with only 23 minutes left saying "SUWIN" THen whether I hit ignore or continue I get the error message for file verx.dll. How can I get or fix this dll file? I am running my ME disk hoping to re-install my sndvol32 file which has a yellow question mark and refuses to open.
Thanx, Bronxbishop


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Look here for suggestions:
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winme/n1041902746


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Okay, that solves the start-up disk problem.
Now, My volume control files are back in place and everything appears to play except I can't hear it which leads me to believe it is a hardware problem.
Can you give me simple, clear, step by step and easy to follow instructions for removing these drivers and installing new ones? I am going to put the old soundblaster back in as soon as I hear from you. I have the new driver but I seem to screw everything up when I try to uninstall. 
The following is a copy of my computer specs from everesthome.
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer JIMKING (JIM KING)
Generator Bronxbishop
Operating System Microsoft Windows ME 4.90.3000 (WinMe Retail)
Date 2005-10-25
Time 12:14

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows ME
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name JIMKING (JIM KING)
User Name Bronxbishop

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Celeron-A, 300 MHz (4.5 x 67)
Motherboard Name Abit BH6 (2 ISA, 5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 SDR DIMM)
Motherboard Chipset Intel 82440BX
System Memory 96 MB (SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award Modular (10/08/98)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter EONtronics Picasso 740 v1.6
3D Accelerator Intel i740
Monitor Dell E773c [17" CRT] (6418042N3DDC)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter ESS ES1868 AudioDrive

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
IDE Controller Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IDE Controller Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
IDE Controller Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
Floppy Drive GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Disk Drive GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE47
Optical Drive ATAPI CDROM
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 12953 MB (8361 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port

Network:
Network Adapter Actiontec Electron (192.168.0.3)
Network Adapter Microsoft TV/Video Connection (4.0.0.0)
Network Adapter PCI Bus Master Adapter (169.254.114.163)
Network Adapter PPP Adapter.
Network Adapter PPP Adapter.
Modem Lucent Win Modem

Peripherals:
Printer Lexmark X74-X75
USB1 Controller Intel 82371AB/EB PIIX4 - USB Host Controller
USB Device Actiontec Gateway
USB Device Intel USB Video Camera III


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the sound card appear in device manager without an exclamation mark?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

without. Not the soundcard? What else could it possibly be?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And you are sure you've opened the volume control, placed a check mark in all the items there, and double checked volume levels?

If you open sound recorder and play a wave sound, does it appear like it's playing, but you just can't hear it?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I was just reading "re-installed" by Mansa. You guys are all Aces with me. I been coming here for years. You've helped me out of more scrapes than I care to think about. 
Reminder: I have a soundcard (listed above) that has no problem marker in devise Manager but I have no soiund. I am begining to think that it not a soundcard but a game card. It has three holes in the back titled Mic/line in/Audio out and of course, a game port. This does not have a speaker jack. I don't even know which one of those to plug into. If this is not what I need, I need to know how to take it out and replace with the soundblaster that used to work. Please, step by step as if I were 6.
Thanx


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Audio out should go to the speaker.

Yeah, the Mansa thread was a gem. It takes all kinds I guess......got up on the wrong side of the bed maybe


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I did a search for sound recorder so AI could test your theory. There is a ? on soundrec text help file. The two other sound rec files are ok soundrec.cnt and soundrec help. I can't open them because it asks what do you want to open them with?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to add/remove programs, select Windows components, I think it's under accessories, if you see sound recorder installed, uninstall it, then put it back....if it is not there, install it. You'll need your ME cd.

By the way, it should be on the start menu, programs, accessories, entertainment.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Volume control is set correctly and checks in all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When I say 'checks' -- I mean in options, properties there, not on the mute boxes.....just to be sure


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Sound rec is operational but is not sending or recieving sound. I don't even get that "hum" that you get when you turn up speakers that are plugged in but not jacked in. The speakers light is on but nothing is happening.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Yes, I understood checks
THanx for checking!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do we know if the speakers indeed work? Do you have a jack on the front of the cdrom where you can test them with a music cd playing?

Also, does it look like the sound recorder is playing? Does the bar move to appear to make it to the end of the wave file?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

How did I get to be a Senior Member?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Over 100 posts


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I'm gonna bring some speakers home from work and test it. I'll be back after 6pm
Thanks again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. I'm not sure whether I'll be here then or not...I am on PST, so I could be hit and miss, but I'll be sure to check back in on your progress.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

New speakers that I know work have no effect. Still no sound. I am still thinking of changing the hardware.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, change the hardware then 

YOU ARE LATE!!!!!!!


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

That brings us around to my original question. How step by step do I pull this off without a hitch?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What I would do....go to device manager, and remove the current sound items showing there....basically everything under sound....sometimes there are 4 items....

Then, shutdown, remove that card, put the new card in, then restart the computer.

Be sure to ground yourself before playing around inside of the computer, and be sure to unplug the computer from the wall outlet....and unplug the monitor from the back of the computer as well. It still emits power, even though it may be off.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Okay, wish me luck!
By the way, Casa Las Vegas is one Beautiful place!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

GOOD LUCK!

Thanks, I need to do some work on it..........some many things, so little time


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I have this big, tall backed, deep cushioned maroon armchair that leans back and rocks gently. No matter how bad things get during the day, I can count on that chair.
At about 3 or 4am I would light some candles, get me a big steaming cup of chamomile tea and lose myself in the sultry sounds of Elton John's "Blue Moves" or The Malodious "Lullabye" by Billy Joel.
But not anymore cause I quit I am never going to get this stupid thing to work ever, ever, ever.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now, now....I like Elton John and Billy Joel too.

What happened? Did Windows recognize the new card?

Don't make me have to come to Nebraska  It's a big state, I think  and I have friends there somewhere  Hastings, I believe............they own the Cad dealership there.


You are probably more the Omaha type


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

No. I had to put int in myself. THe driver is missing "sb16.vxd


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not a problem.....do you have the driver cd that came with it? Should be there...otherwise we can find it......we're not defeated yet 

Are you sure you paid attention......sometimes the ME cd will be required on these deals.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/188432/EN-US/

As you can see here, in Windows 98, that file is on cab #21. Has to be somewhere close in Windows ME.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

nope....took this off a dead HP. It worked until I accidentally bumped a hard drive cable loose. Where can I find a good driver for an absolutely archaic soundcard. I can save you some time. It is not on the manufacturers website. However, I have been looking for CT4180 but Everesthome says its a CTL0001 (creative labs)


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Can I edit my profile? I'd like to add a picture. (and where do you get those smileys)?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Smilies can be added if you use the POST REPLY instead of the quick reply, in which case you have to use keyboard symbols, for example a wink, is a semi colon followed by a right close parenthesis.

You said bumped loose? When, while the system was running?  

You know, new sound cards are dirt cheap......maybe $10 or so. Per chance, is this an ISA sound card? That type is very old.....but still plausible if you have those slots on the motherboard.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh, and for the picture, yes, you just have to have it conform to the maximum size.....I can't remember what it is at the top of my head.....stop looking at mine


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=CTL0001+drivers

The 4th one down?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Posted under hardware "This is a tough one" We figured out that I had a loose Hard Drive cable instead of a virus or non partitioned drive.
I had this sound card running right as rain before that. The computer was not on when that happened. I stuck my wooden probe stick (I call It) in to move cables to see if I have another place for RAM. I found a 32 I had in a drawer when building my wifes computer and forgot about it. (I know, I can build them but I can't make them stay working)
If I could find an uncorrupted driver for a soundblaster 16. Even a close match will operate this devise. That what it was running on before. A close match. The only numbers on it are CT4180. I have not found that but I have gotten a close match with sbw9up.exe but it is corrupt missing sb16.vxd. Know where I can get another?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/80/80374.htm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp

Wondering about that one too? Worth a shot?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

you could check this out,
it might be worth a try ...
http://www.computing.net/windows31/wwwboard/forum/11072.html


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I can't get windows to recognize the new hardware.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try another slot.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I tried the other slot to no avail. I even ran the ME disk again thinking it would pick it up but nothing.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I'm not sure what to try next 

Can you post a list of your IRQs. Start, run, type msinfo32 and hit enter. Go to hardware, IRQs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste the list here.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard	OK
IRQ 2	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
IRQ 3	Communications Port (COM2)	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 5	EONtronics Picasso 740 v1.6	OK
IRQ 6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller	OK
IRQ 7	Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 10	WDM Communication Device	OK
IRQ 11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 11	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller	OK
IRQ 11	Macronix MX98715 Family Fast Ethernet Adapter (ACPI)	OK
IRQ 12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK
IRQ 15	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok....that is pretty cramped.

What aren't you using? Com ports? LPT port? What is the Picasso item?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Should I post again in another catagory or do you know someone who might have had this particular problem before. I know I'll keep at it on my own but without a little nudge every couple of hours I would just be tinkering in the dark. Probably doing more harm than good. (Although most times I get lucky)


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Sorry, we posted at the same time.
I have no idea how to answer any of those questions.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, you are fine here. Someone would only pm me to have me look at the thread  I'll look around to see if I see any or my hardware cohorts online.

I think we may have better luck if we free up some IRQs though. So tell me what items you aren't using and we'll experiment some more.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Look at the back of the computer......tell me what stuff you have plugged in. Printers, external devices.....how do you connect to the internet? Are you connected to a network?

I'll google the picasso item.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I did a search for Piccaso files and found nothing. I would think com ports would not show up unless the hardware was recognized as using one of them. I don't know about the rest.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, all devices will show up, whether you are using them or not......

I'd like you to disable some items in device manager, then reboot and see if Windows will see that sound card.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Networked off my wifes computer. SHe has DSL. No extra external connections here except usb to network connector and usb to camera.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, nevermind, the Picasso is your video card. Can't say I've ever heard of that one


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

which items would you like me to disable?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So you don't use the modem either?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

nope


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's do this, on the com ports, LPT1 port, and the modem, place a check mark in each of those in device manager that says 'disable in this hardware profile.'

Then do a scan for new hardware. If that doesn't find the sound card, then reboot.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where did you go?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Reboot, like you said. Still no sound card recognition. I could pull soundblaster out of a list and tell it that its there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Windows should see it. Something is wrong.

Can you post your new IRQ list with the items disabled.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard	OK
IRQ 2	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
IRQ 3	Communications Port (COM2)	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 5	EONtronics Picasso 740 v1.6	OK
IRQ 6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller	OK
IRQ 7	Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 10	WDM Communication Device	OK
IRQ 11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 11	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller	OK
IRQ 11	Macronix MX98715 Family Fast Ethernet Adapter (ACPI)	OK
IRQ 12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK
IRQ 15	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you disable those items in device manager? It doesn't appear so, as they are still on the list.

I'm on yahoo messenger if you want to log into that.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Yes, they are disabled.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So, in device manager, they have a red X on them? 

If so, do you know how to access the computer bios, upon starting the computer? There is an are there where I'd like you to find the com (serial) ports and the lpt1 (printer) port and change ENABLED to DISABLED. Then exit saving changes.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Yes to the red x's. I disabled serial ports. there is nothing to indicate a printer port.
I have to go to work.  Please post further instructions and I'll do them when I get back around 530 central time. (Its 1248 now)
Thank you for hangin in there with me!  
I'm late


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It may be called parallel port as well.

If you find it, zap it too, then post another IRQ list.

Also, be sure the sound card is attached in the slot securely. It is possible not to get them in all the way.......on both sides.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Sorry. I had to fix my registry and deal with IE errors to get back on.
IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard	OK
IRQ 2	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
IRQ 3	Communications Port (COM2)	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 5	EONtronics Picasso 740 v1.6	OK
IRQ 6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller	OK
IRQ 7	Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 10	WDM Communication Device	OK
IRQ 11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 11	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller	OK
IRQ 11	Macronix MX98715 Family Fast Ethernet Adapter (ACPI)	OK
IRQ 12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK
IRQ 15	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't understand why the items that we supposedly disabled, are still appearing 

I think it's going to be impossible to get a sound card to install unless we can free up an acceptable IRQ for it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Is that SB card you are trying to use a PCI or an ISA?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bronxbishop, and Acacandy, Elvandil, & anyone else looking in,

Maybe its time to get into the IRQ settings and make some room.
I've had a bit of a look at your current setup, it is a little
different from my own.
I reckon seven (the parallel port) could be re-assigned to sit
with com port one or com port two.
This would give you a spare port for the sound card.

I don't think that WinME handles the IRQs any differently to 98,
but ive never altered the settings on a WinME machine. Its a bit
worrying that your other alterations appear to be being re-set by
the machine, maybe the 'system restore monitor' is doing it ?
Maybe you could do a 'Restore point' and turn it off for a while.
If only to eliminate it.

If you think adjusting an IRQ is worth a try, heres a step by step:

Get to Device manager, expand the 'Ports (COM & LPT)',
Click once on the LPT port to highlight it, then click on properties,
Move over to the resources part of the properties box, and click once
on the Interrupt Request 'resource type' setting to highlight it,










Remove the tick from the automatic settings, and click on the 'Change
Settings' button, at this point you should get a smaller box come up
showing you the IRQ currently assigned. Note that the choices offered
at this point are only valid choices, non-valid choices are not
offered at this point, as mentioned in the notes in this box. 
Using the arrows to change the IRQ will also tell you what else is
sharing, so you have a little choice in it. It is unlikely that you
are using COM1 or COM2 for anything, so maybe those are a likely
choice.

(on mine a conflict with COM2 doesn't seem to matter cos its not in
use, but i dunno about WinME, you may have to disable it.)

Hopefully this will free up an IRQ setting for you.

Best of luck with it,
John


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It is also a possibility to disable at least one of the COM ports in BIOS. I do this routinely since there is rarely any use even for 1.

You might try changing the setting about whether it is a plug-and-play operating system to the opposite of the current setting.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I asked him to do that in the bios and I think he said he did


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I went into the bios and disabled the ones she mentioned including the parallel. Do I need to enable those before proceding with the steps provided by John1?
I went down to the old computer burial ground in the basement and dug up the remains of an old HP. 
It was dark. 
And scary. 
Anyway, I installed it the soundcard from it and the computer failed to recognize the brand but did show in the devise Manager as "mpu-401 compatible Midi devise". The printer port has a red x but port coms 1 and 2 show open. I can not find a driver compatible to an mpu-401. Seeing no red x next to com ports gives me pause. Should I procede with Johns reccomendations as is or can I install drivers yet unknown for mpu-401 and if one of you know of such a driver, where do I get it and how do I uninstall the driver I tried and install the correct one? My biggest problem with drivers is where to store it when downloading it and how to get it in place afterwards.
Will await further clarification.
Thanx guys. Happy Halloween


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

No yellow question mark on mpu-401 in devise manager.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

In control panel/sounds and multimedia. There is no devise listed for use. All areas are blank for applications and there are no boxes for checkmarks showing up. Also, in devise manager the mpu-401 lists as "working properly" but, of course, Media player still gives standard error message when I try to listen to the music that has now become just a faint, fond memory.


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Okay, I have installed an ESS AUdio Soundcard. Windows recognized it upon start up. It appears to have the correct driver installed. There is no red x or yellow check mark. It says "This devise is working properly". In Media Player, the song appears to be playing. The doohickey is moving and the time is elapsing. In Volume, Nonew of the mute boxes are checked. In control panel\sounds and multimedia, the ess devise is listed as the preferred devise in both audio and voice. The speakers work on my wifes computer and I tried hers on mine. 
But there is no sound.
This all started when I accidentally loosened a hard drive cable. I reconnected it and it works fine but there is no sound. I miss my music so much. Please help me.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have the speakers plugged into the correct jack?

Do you have any Windows sounds that work?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, is this a music cd that you are trying to play? If so, do you have the sound cord from the back of the cdrom drive attached to the sound in on the motherboard? Or the soundcard, where ever it is supposed to be plugged into?


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

I'm plugged into Audio out like you said on the first page. I have no computer sounds. i'm gonna have to look around and see if I missed anything, maybe I unplugged something else.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try the other jacks. It won't hurt anything if you use the wrong one while testing them.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, what Elvandil said. Since you keep changing soundcards, it's hard to keep up to what jacks are availalbe. Try them all until you see sparks 



Lol, just kidding  There will be no sparks


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Solved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't know how to thank everyone who helped me work on this thing. I took it into my room and worked on it while I watched a movie. I made sure all the connections were tight then I tried it and still nothing. So I took the ESS soundcard out and I put in the Soundblaster but first I put some windex on a q-tip and cleaned the connections in the computer and on the sound card and ....."IT WORKS"!!    :up: 

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Great! Thanks for the follow-up and the pm.

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.

Glad you finally got it working! 

Just for the record, can you tell me what IRQ it finally went to?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm glad its OK now,
John


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard	OK
IRQ 2	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
IRQ 3	Communications Port (COM2)	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 5	Creative Sound Blaster 16 Plug and Play	OK
IRQ 6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller	OK
IRQ 7	Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 10	EONtronics Picasso 740 v1.6	OK
IRQ 10	WDM Communication Device	OK
IRQ 11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 11	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller	OK
IRQ 11	Macronix MX98715 Family Fast Ethernet Adapter (ACPI)	OK
IRQ 12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK
IRQ 15	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It took number 5. Where did your video card go? 

Strange indeed.....but I guess if everything is working......


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

five was the Picasso i think,
Isn't that a picture veiwer form 'Google' ?
maybe its just the same name ...

John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I googled it, it was a video card entry.

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=35437


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It does seem odd that the sound card has cleared number 5 for itself,
i'm wondering if this was actually a re-install afer re-seating the SB16
and this is how Winnie sorted it out.

John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't know, I usually hate mysteries.....but at this point, I'll take any kind of SOLVED I can get  I haven't been getting many lately


----------



## bronxbishop (Mar 11, 2001)

Does this mean my video cam won't work? I'm afraid to try it now for fear the sound card will go out again. Could it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Video cam would have nothing to do with the video card. I'm assuming the video cam is a USB device?


----------

